# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > ΕΓ/ΟΓ Ανοιχτού τύπου (Open type ferries) > Ελληνικά Αμφίπλωρα >  Άρης IV [Νέο αμφίπλωρο - Υπό κατασκευή]

## Espresso Venezia

> Όχι μόνο επιβεβαιώνονται και από  διαφορετικές πηγές οι πληροφορίες πώλησης του πλοίου (ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ) στην Ιταλία, αλλά  γνωρίζουμε ότι έχει ήδη ξεκινήσει και η διαδικασία αντικατάστασης του  από την εταιρεία του. Το νέο _ΑΡΗΣ IV_ (4) θα κατασκευαστεί στο ναυπηγείο _Ατσαλάκη_ στο Πέραμα.


Αρχές της επόμενης εβδομάδας ξεκινούν στο ναυπηγείο _Γιώργου & Δημήτρη Ατσαλάκη_ στο Πέραμα οι εργασίες κατασκευής των πρώτων τμημάτων του νέου αμφίπλωρου. *ΑΡΗΣ IV* βέβαια το όνομα αυτού όπως εδώ και δύο μήνες έχουμε αναφέρει, και ναυπηγός του η κ. _Ευτυχία Πετυχάκη_.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Αρκετά τμήματα, σχεδόν όλα, της γάστρας του νέου αμφίπλωρου έχουν ήδη κατασκευαστεί στο ναυπηγείο _Ατσαλάκη_, και το στήσιμο - συνένωση τους πάνω στις τακαρίες και τα βάζα του ναυπηγείου θα ξεκινήσει ευθύς αμέσως μετά την καθέλκυση του MADDALENA (ΑΡΗΣ III).

IMG_0037.jpg
_Πέραμα - 22/06/2019_

----------


## pantelis2009

Στους δύσκολους καιρούς που έχουμε μπλέξει και οι κατασκευές νέων πλοίων σε Πέραμα και Σαλαμίνα είναι σε μεγάλη κάμψη, ένα νέο αμφίπλωρο ferryboat έχει ξεκινήσει εδώ και περίπου 2 μήνες να *κατασκευάζεται στο ναυπηγείο Ατσαλάκη* στο Πέραμα, από Ελληνικά χέρια. Είναι το *αμφίπλωρο ¶ρης IV* που θα αντικαταστήσει το I. Maddalena [IT] (ex. ¶ρης ΙΙΙ) που πουλήθηκε στην Ιταλία.
Πλοιοκτήτης του είναι η εταιρεία* Νέα Ψαρά ΙΙΙ της οικογενείας Ψωμά* και *ναυπηγός του* είναι* η Ευτυχία Πετυχάκη.* Οι διαστάσεις του θα είναι μήκος 73,40 μέτρα, πλάτος 15,70 μέτρα και θα έχει Ν.Π 12061. Εδώ χθεσινές του φωτογραφίες από την εξέλιξη των εργασιών. Καλή συνέχεια.  

ΑΡΗΣ-IV-01-04-09-2019.jpg ΑΡΗΣ-IV-02-04-09-2019.jpg

----------


## leo85

Καλορίζικο και καλά τελειώματα σε συνεργεία και πλοιοκτήτη.

----------


## pantelis2009

> Αρχές της επόμενης εβδομάδας ξεκινούν στο ναυπηγείο _Γιώργου & Δημήτρη Ατσαλάκη_ στο Πέραμα οι εργασίες κατασκευής των πρώτων τμημάτων του νέου αμφίπλωρου. *ΑΡΗΣ IV* βέβαια το όνομα αυτού όπως εδώ και δύο μήνες έχουμε αναφέρει, και ναυπηγός του η κ. _Ευτυχία Πετυχάκη_.


Για να είμαστε βέβαια σωστή, γιατί δεν το διατύπωσα σωστά το ¶ρης IV είχαν ξεκινήσει να ετοιμάζονται τμήματα του από το Μάρτη, όπως μα έχει δείξει ο φίλος EV. Το στήσιμο ξεκίνησε πριν δύο μήνες.

----------


## pantelis2009

Στο* ναυπηγείο Ατσαλάκη στο Πέραμα* που κατασκευάζεται το *αμφίπλωρο ¶ρης IV* μέρα με την ημέρα αρχίζει να δείχνει το μπόι του, ενώ όπως βλέπουμε στο μεγάλο χώρο του ναυπηγείου κατασκευάζονται και άλλα κομμάτια. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΑΡΗΣ-IV-05-07-09-2019.jpg ΑΡΗΣ-IV-06-08-09-2019.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Δείτε στο *ναυπηγείο Ατσαλάκη* την αλλαγή *του ¶ρης IV* μέσα σε 15 μέρες. Τι να πει κανείς ....απλά καλή συνέχεια.

ΑΡΗΣ-IV-08-23-09-2019.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Όπως βλέπουμε η κατασκευή του *¶ρης IV* στο *ναυπηγείο Ατσαλάκη στο Πέραμα*, προχωρά στο fool. H φωτογραφία χθες από την Κυνόσουρα. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΑΡΗΣ-IV-09-17-10-2019.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Οι εργασίες στο *¶ρης IV* όπως βλέπουμε προχωρούν με γοργούς ρυθμούς στο *ναυπηγείο Ατσαλάκη στο Πέραμα*. Ήδη η* πλώρη τελειώνει με τις κολλήσεις* και σε λίγο* θα τοποθετηθεί στην θέση της*. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΑΡΗΣ-IV-12-26-10-2019.jpg ΑΡΗΣ-IV-13-26-10-2019.jpg

----------

